# Tires



## xxsashixx (Dec 6, 2012)

Hey guys

So I have a stock base 2010 Sentra with 205/60/15s

Its hard to find theses sizes used online, so I'm wondering about to get 205/55/16s

Should I use those sizes? What offset and such does stock steelies use? I know its 4x100? or is it 4x114.3 for lugs?


----------

